# Episodes of Screaming



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

That is strange ! Are you sure he hears and sees well ? Suppose he wasn't seeing clearly and saw this shape on his tail, not knowing what it was, it might have startled and scared him ?

Or, with the hearing, not knowing someone or something is approaching you would be really scary when the thing is in your face !


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you for your thoughts, Dechi. I am almost certain he hears and sees well.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

This must be so scary for you - I don't have a clue as to what the cause might be but I'll put up a prayer for Frosty.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

No idea! Dogs are usually stoic with pain. Is he eating, drinking and eliminating normally?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

A well check couldn't hurt, Pia is is my second dog with "irrational" fear reactions or overreactions to new things/pain she's my drama queen but I knew this when I brought her home. A soft dog, I work with her on scary situations and with pain well it's a case by case basis to make sure she is okay not "really" hurt. Exposure to new things helps coupled with allowing them to repeatedly experience things safely. Hope that makes sense.

As for screaming well my first pup Baby was screamer oh man she sounded like Madison from "Splash" she did eventually stop, her's was separation anxiety, she screamed when she was in her crate so much so I caved and didn't crate train her


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I cannot think of any reason. Does he otherwise seem happy / healthy?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Twyla, that made me laugh. The sound is exactly like Madison's in Splash! 

Mfmst, he is doing everything else normally. He is not your typical stoic dog, though. He seemed like the crybaby of the litter. One of his littermates' owners suggested ear pain from an ear infection. I think that could be it after looking in his right ear. I had just finished treating him from an ear infection he came home with  

Thank you for praying for him, Asta's Mom. We appreciate that :love2: 

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Axel's Mom, he is a little subdued right now after his episode, but otherwise, he is acting like himself.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

After Baby I swore I never would have another puppy again. That scream oi broke me


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Earache would certainly explain it. My mother used to say of our family dogs that it was often hard to know how much of the shrieking was pain, and how much poodle - they do seem to lean towards drama queen rather than stoic!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

fjm said:


> Earache would certainly explain it. My mother used to say of our family dogs that it was often hard to know how much of the shrieking was pain, and how much poodle - they do seem to lean towards drama queen rather than stoic!


The poodles are so much more dramatic than Zooey!! When Maizie got her staples out, I almost fainted from all of her cries.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My guess is also that it might be an earache......ain't nothin' worse IMO! If it is as painful as a human's, can't blame her one bit!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Merlin is very stoic. He is the most fearful dog I've ever seen but he never cries, even when hurt. He hardly flinches too.

The ear infection theory is very much possible. I have noticed that many poodles get ear infections when they get to their new homes. I wonder if stress doesn't have to do with it. Merlin had ear infections in both ears too.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I can't say either of my poodles a cry babies or dramatic when it comes to pain. When Asher had his abscess on his face, they were able to lance and drain it with no sedation. 

That's too bad she may have recurring ear issues. Hopefully you can get them under control. I've never had a dog with ear issues but grooming I see it a lot and it's awful to deal with.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

He actually had the infection before he came home with me. I got him started on treatment when I took him to the first vet appointment. 

Well, that's interesting that there are different tolerance levels among our poodles. Frosty scored low on pain threshold on the Volhard. He was also the only one I heard whine while being clipped when I visited him at 5 1/2 weeks old.


----------



## PoodleDreaming (Jun 10, 2015)

How old is Frosty? Puppies go through fear periods as well and can act super silly.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

The only time I have dealt with any of my dogs screaming has been Tucker with his back pain for IVDD.  It is heartbreaking. I really would not expect that in such a young dog though. I hope he is doing better.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

PoodleDreaming said:


> How old is Frosty? Puppies go through fear periods as well and can act super silly.


He will be 13 weeks old on Tuesday.



shell said:


> The only time I have dealt with any of my dogs screaming has been Tucker with his back pain for IVDD.  It is heartbreaking. I really would not expect that in such a young dog though. I hope he is doing better.


Aww, poor Tucker :'( It is the worst. How has he been doing?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

oh dear Zooeysmom...I didn't see this earlier as I was east of the mountains for a couple days. Gosh, that must be worrying. I'd rule out anything medical and then dive in and see what you can do to desensitize him to a variety of weird things...things you think might be too stimulating for him. He seems ultra sensitive to unusual things. I'd actively set up little mini sessions with high value treats near by and show him things like a leaf, then the leaf in his hair, make a toy out of it. Then go onto something else. He probably just needs to grow up some more and more exposure to unusual but not too scary things while making them fun and rewarding might be all he needs. (I don't know if you wanted advice particularly)

Matisse is my very sensitive boy. He's not timid of things but he's tender in new places sometimes...I say tender because he's not really shy or afraid and loves meeting new people... but he feels everything _so_ much. That's it. He feeeeeels everything very keenly, both physically and emotionally. Maurice is more barky...more the "protector" but he's also a little tougher. Funny, huh...they're all so different. I bet little Frosty has more developing to do and hopefully, this will pass as he gets more and more comfortable in his own skin and more exposure to things that bring on good stuff.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I think he is a little timid of new things, but I think it's definitely more that he cries when he's in pain or uncomfortable. He does sound like Matisse--very tender dog. I'll take him in tomorrow. Poor boy--still gets sick every car ride


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

These little super sensitive dumplings are so endearing but need a little extra care, don't they. Well, when you see the vet, maybe he has some idea for the car sickness too. Hopefully, his ear infection isn't too bad if he is still in the throws of that. That could definitely cause him to cry. I think too, that sometimes even if it doesn't hurt too much, they don't know what it is. Everything is so new to them. So that might be why he cries. I think if they wind up being stoic, maybe that happens a little later. (?) 

Let us know what the vet thinks. Best wishes for little Frosty. He has that same tender look in his expression.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Poor baby. Hope Frosty feels better tomorrow after vet.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, Beaches


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor puppy! Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Poor Frosty, and poor you, it sounds like a scream that gets you at the core. If the ear infection is ruled out, I'd say it's just a little phase that will disappear as quickly as it started. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, I will, Mfmst.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Sending healing thoughts to you and Mr. Frosty. Hope your vet visit gets to the bottom of his ear issues. That certainly can be miserable.(((hugs)))

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

If you rule out health issues and it is a behavioral issue, it would be great to socialize him early. My family's Maltese is 10 years old and screams about everything. He sees clippers and he screams even if it doesn't touch him. If a family member tries to leave he screams because of separation anxiety. He was not properly socialized by my parents because they never took him out when he was a puppy. I think he was a timid puppy but my parents didn't really do much to change that. Positive exposure is something that would have benefited him substantially when he was a puppy. 
I think Frosty is doing that because he is still a young puppy. Lucky was scared of everything when we first got him. A few weeks later, he came out of his shell. He still needs to work on his confidence...ie he does not like to go on unstable surfaces ie the wobble board at our weekly pet tricks class. He probably can use confidence-building experiences. I would imagine agility would be great for Frosty.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Caddy said:


> Poor Frosty, and poor you, it sounds like a scream that gets you at the core. If the ear infection is ruled out, I'd say it's just a little phase that will disappear as quickly as it started. Let us know how it goes.





Viking Queen said:


> Sending healing thoughts to you and Mr. Frosty. Hope your vet visit gets to the bottom of his ear issues. That certainly can be miserable.(((hugs)))
> 
> Cathy and Poppy


Thank you, Caddy and Cathy  I am looking after my neighbor's baby in the morning, so I'll get Frosty in for an afternoon appointment. Ear pain really is one of the worst pains, isn't it? 



snow0160 said:


> If you rule out health issues and it is a behavioral issue, it would be great to socialize him early. My family's Maltese is 10 years old and screams about everything. He sees clippers and he screams even if it doesn't touch him. If a family member tries to leave he screams because of separation anxiety. He was not properly socialized by my parents because they never took him out when he was a puppy. I think he was a timid puppy but my parents didn't really do much to change that. Positive exposure is something that would have benefited him substantially when he was a puppy.
> I think Frosty is doing that because he is still a young puppy. Lucky was scared of everything when we first got him. A few weeks later, he came out of his shell. He still needs to work on his confidence...ie he does not like to go on unstable surfaces ie the wobble board at our weekly pet tricks class. He probably can use confidence-building experiences. I would imagine agility would be great for Frosty.


Oh, I agree he needs to get out. It's been about 2 weeks since his second shot, so we're getting there. I've taken him for walks in the neighborhood in the stroller. He starts puppy classes and socials soon (would have today, but it was canceled at the last minute).


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> He actually had the infection before he came home with me. I got him started on treatment when I took him to the first vet appointment.


Yes I had remembered that he had it when he came to you. And from grooming, I have found that dogs, especially puppies, that get one ear infection tend to be prone to continuous ear infections. So hopefully this isn't going to be an ongoing issues, hopefully just needs a change of food or something simple like that.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> Frosty has been having episodes of screaming lately. For the first couple of times I heard it, it was justified--Maizie was playing too roughly with him. Yesterday he screamed because there was a leaf attached to his tail when he was playing in the yard. Then last night, he screamed in the middle of the night and woke me up, and just now he started screaming for no apparent reason. He definitely seems to have a low threshold for pain or discomfort; but could there be something more going on? The sound of the scream is earth-shattering; it hurts my ears and makes the girls really upset. Any ideas before I take him to the vet?


Actually, Sasha used to Scream at the top of her lungs when she would run outside with the rest of the dogs (before she went blind). She would be so excited she would scream. It sounded like she was being killed. She hasn't done that in a very long time, I kind of miss it.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Was it an ear infection? Hope Frosty is feeling better and not screaming.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> Was it an ear infection? Hope Frosty is feeling better and not screaming.


No screaming since I posted, but leaving for 5 min. for the vet  Thank you for caring about him


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Oh my goodness! I feel so bad for you all! I remember that movie you all are talking about...that scream!!! Wow!

An ear infection? Poor baby!! I will be watching to find out what the results
are. 
Wonder if dogs are like children, in that some times (so I've heard) some kids get ear infections over and over again.:questionmark: 

Our dogs are like our children...it hurts when they hurt. 

Hope when next we hear from you...it is good news.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Fingers crossed you'll have a good, easily solved solution!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, unfortunately, it is another ear infection, but no yeast this time. He will get Surolan drops, which I haven't used before (has anyone? I refused the Mometamax, which was first offered, since that gave Zooey that horrible vertigo episode). 

The vet talked with me about long-term management with an antifungal/anti-yeast/antibacterial flush, which I already have on hand, and upping it to once or twice per week for Frosty. 

Frosty was wonderful with everyone at the vet's office and they showered him with love. They couldn't believe how big he's getting (22.9 lbs. today!). But do you think he got carsick on the ride home? Of course he did :yuck:


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Glad you have an answer as what was troubling your boy, heal fast Frosty


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Glad you've an answer for your sweet boy. He looks so grown up in that pic!

Because Rory has incredibly hairy (and fast growing) ears my vet also suggested once or twice weekly washes (I use epi-otic) after he had his horrible long lasting infection at the start of this year. No problems at all since.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Once the infection is cleared up, look into a product called Wonder Ear. My breeder recommended it. Frosty doesn't suffer in silence and he was right


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Well I guess Frosty pretty well was telling you he hurt! Hope you can resolve the ear issues and keep them infection free, if for anything to save YOUR ears from the unholy screaming!!!! LOL! Heal quickly Frosty!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks so much, guys! 

I'm glad Rory's ears are under control now, and I will look into Wonder Ears, Mfmst. I'm starting to feel like I have a drugstore in my home! LOL


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Asaah and Finn have both had ear infections despite regular cleaning, raw diet, etc. I've had good success with using triz-EDTA ear wash (after the infection is cleared up). No further issues since I've started using it.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I think that's the one I have! That's great that you've also had success in keeping their ears under control  This is very encouraging to me.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am glad you found out what it is and I will be hoping for a fast recovery for Frosty. He is soooo gorgeous, no wonder the vet loved him !


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poor baby - I'm so glad you figured it out and got the right treatment for Frosty.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

ear infection and car sickness tooooo???? Poor Frosty!!!

So glad you found the problem and can now take care of making that nasty infection go away!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, Dechi, Skylar, and Myleen


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> I think that's the one I have! That's great that you've also had success in keeping their ears under control  This is very encouraging to me.


He's a baby, he still has to grow into that immune system  I've had/known a lot of puppies with ear infections that don't become a common problem, so don't worry about that unless it actually happens.

A while ago, Asaah had an ear infection that took a few weeks to resolve. My old vet put the meds in her ear, but never cleaned out her ears. I ended up switching to a different vet for a separate reason, and he said you can't expect the infection to clear up quickly if you leave the ears all funky. He spent a long time making sure they were all clean and then put the meds in, and it cleared up quickly. Did your vet get get his ears all cleaned up? I wonder if poodles are more prone to issues because of the hair in their ears?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

The vet commented that the ears didn't look dirty, and I said that I had cleaned them yesterday--so I guess I did a good enough job. Thank you for mentioning this, as I've learned it is really important. And he also told me not to use the flush or clean the ears again until I'm finished with the ointment. And to rub a little ointment on the pinnas too. He's going to be soooo greasy by the time we're done, but if he heals up well, it's worth it!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good to hear that you have a dagnosis and an explanation. Perhaps shaved ears might be a good idea for a while, until the medications are finished and the ears have healed?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

fjm said:


> Good to hear that you have a dagnosis and an explanation. Perhaps shaved ears might be a good idea for a while, until the medications are finished and the ears have healed?


I had to do that with Zooey because I couldn't take the grease mop look any longer. I hope to avoid that with Frosty, but we'll see


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That is good that you know what is the probable culprit for her screaming and not that it's some mysterious, hard to solve thing. But I am sorry for her discomfort. Hopefully, the drops will heal her up quickly. On my poodles, I use a comb attachment (the shortest one) and go over their ears and scissor them short. But on the inside (what you could do with Frosty) is go there with the blade (no attachment) but I don't touch down. The blade is held up a little and I just get some of the hair out and get pretty close without touching, near the entry to the ear canal. I had to listen to my clippers first up close to my ears to make sure they weren't too loud. And I just wisp it out quickly...just a little. That way the air can circulate better. But I can't say that doing that is any guarantee. Like I mentioned in an email to you, my lab use to have these yeast infections all the time and she had no hair to speak of inside and it was short on the outside. So, I don't know if that's the cure all. Good luck. I hope these drops take care of it.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

If you want to keep the hair inside her ear very short- try using one of those tiny trimmers. They aren't good for heavy duty work, but while she is fighting an ear infection this may be more comfortable than a regular trimmer - they are small and very quiet and you can get into areas that larger trimmers wouldn't fit.

Target : Expect More. Pay Less.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm just catching up reading the forum after being gone for most of last week. Poor Frosty! I hope he will be feeling much better soon! 

It may help if you can do as others have suggested and clean up the opening to his ear canal as much as possible. Also, clip the inside of his ear leather really short (I use a 10 blade). I love the long poodle ear hair look, myself, but I do keep the inside of the ear leather clean of hair. It just makes air circulation better. 

Long ago, I had a coonhound who had chronic ear problems until I learned how to deal with it. She had one ear that hung a little closer to her head and closed off the ear canal on that side. I had to tape her ear up over her head for a week at a time while I medicated it in order to maximize the air flow. I used an acidic solution the pharmacy made for me, I think it was mineral oil with acetic acid or boric acid in it. It fixed her right up without the need for antibiotics by normalizing the ph inside the ear.

I hope he grows out of the need for screaming soon! Mackey did that a couple of times when a little pup, and it's really scary!! I thought there was something seriously wrong, but it was just a reaction to being terrified. He's over it now, very hard to terrify!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Well, unfortunately, it is another ear infection, but no yeast this time. He will get Surolan drops, which I haven't used before (has anyone? I refused the Mometamax, which was first offered, since that gave Zooey that horrible vertigo episode).
> 
> The vet talked with me about long-term management with an antifungal/anti-yeast/antibacterial flush, which I already have on hand, and upping it to once or twice per week for Frosty.
> 
> Frosty was wonderful with everyone at the vet's office and they showered him with love. They couldn't believe how big he's getting (22.9 lbs. today!). But do you think he got carsick on the ride home? Of course he did :yuck:


Oh Zooeysmom, I didn't know. Poor baby Frosty! So glad though you got it figured out and he's okay! For car sickness, isn't there something out there that dogs can take for that? I thought I read, or heard, a long time ago that there is something. I'm just glad you're getting the ear infection under control.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

So none of y'all pluck? Maizie's ears looked so much better when the groomer plucked them. 

TT, I will give him Cerenia for the long Christmas trip to L.A., but I don't want to give it to him all the time because he's so young, and also it's expensive. For now I am trying to keep the rides short, but the vet and training class are 10-15 minutes away, and the most he can handle is about a 5 minute ride.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

We definitely pluck! Rory's ears are a hair forest...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I haven't had them plucked for a long time but when I do, I get the vet to do it. And in the past when Matisse went to a groomer she would do it. I can't stand doing that job. I know it has to hurt a lot. One vet told me after repeated pluckings, the nerve endings seem to die off a little and it doesn't hurt them as much. But so far, I don't think that's happened. 

Lately I've just been pulling the hair out straight and clipping it short, pulling just a few hairs out, which isn't doing much good since it's not enough. So one of these days, next time I take them to the vet, we'll have it done. 

Some people think that plucking encourages an infection because of the minute ouchies it makes. But my vet told me no...that is not the cause. It's only if there's that kind of yeast present in the first place. So, keeping them clean and dry I guess before getting them plucked might be good. (?) I don't know for sure. Either way for my dogs, plucking or not, they haven't had a problem.

Once when my lab had a yeast infection and I was told to use a vinegar and water solution to treat it, I burned the living he__ out of her ears...poor thing. So, that or other acids should NOT go in there when the infection is present and the ears are all red and sore...only for cleaning when they're not inflamed. Duh, that makes sense. I don't know why I went against my gut feeling back then.

Anyhow, that Otomax ear drops stuff really works well if that's what you got. Good luck to Frosty. Oh! I also got some stuff online to keep on hand. It's called Zymox or something like that. I almost forgot. It should be really good...haven't used it yet.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Some dogs don't mind their ears being plucked (literally, they don't seem to notice), some dogs (those with mild ear infections that have itchy ears) LOVE having it done, and some have really sensitive ears. It the same as with horses and pulling their manes.

I currently have not plucked Asher's ears, and he's 7 months and so far so good, though I do pull the hair so it's exposed (so not pulling it out just 'brushing' it out of the ear) so that I can clip as much out. My mini poodle doesn't get a ton of hair in his ears and they have only been plucked a handful of times in his 11 years and he's never had any ear issues (I just pluck them cause... I haven't done them in a while so why not haha).
Some dogs do fine with plucking or no plucking and never have an issue. Some seem to have more issues if you pluck, and some seem to have more issues it you don't. I think you need to find what works for your dog.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I think whether you pluck or not can depend on how much hair your dog grows inside their ears. In the past, as a groomer I've always plucked ears. My former spoo, Rita, always had her ears plucked and the insides of the ear leathers shaved. So far, I haven't plucked Mackey's ear hair, since this seems to be the more recent advice. BUT, his ears have hair that is sticky and waxy, and seems to be blocking the air flow. They are feeling warm to the touch and seem to be itchy. I am thinking of plucking...next time he's groomed (the next few days) I will be re-evaluating this decision.

BTW...it is not necessary to cause pain when ear plucking. Just take out a few hairs at a time. Dogs I have done in the past actually act like it feels good, they lean into it! I've seen groomers who grab the entire bundle of hair with their hemostats and twist it/pull it out all at once, and that MUST be painful! But if you take your time and do only a few hairs at a time, it doesn't hurt, and doesn't cause inflammation afterwards.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have plucked a few hairs at a time from Poppy's ears, but more recently have just clipped/snipped as much as possible and left well enough alone. My vet used to comment that they were rather hairy, but at our latest check up said that opinion was moving away from plucking - as a PF member I could have told him that! Looking at Poppy, her ears spread out when she lies down, and bounce and fly when she runs, so I think she probably gets quite a lot of ventilation in there!

With luck both ear problems and car sickness will improve as he matures - I found gingernuts 10 - 15 minutes before travelling helped with Sophy's car sickness, combined with a short walk before getting into the car and driving very, very carefully. She still gets sick on twizzly journeys - and completely refused to get into my sister's car after experiencing her driving style!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, you're suppose to pull a few hairs out every day when you're just chillin' with your dog. But I forget and procrastinate and it never gets done. But yeah, when poor Matisse had his ears plucked by the groomer where the whole clump was grabbed and twisted in forceps, then pulled...omg! He screamed. I felt so awful for him. But I totally agree that some dogs must be more prone than others to have that yeast over-grow. 

Now, if you cut their ear length short, the ears don't get weighted down so much. And if they look at you when you're standing over or close to them, they get a good dose of air circulation. haha. When he and Maurice run they really flip back a lot. They both have this hair do.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> He will be 13 weeks old on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, poor Tucker :'( It is the worst. How has he been doing?


Thank you, he is better for now, still on crate rest though


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Just a weird thought, what are the chances once his ears clear up completely, the carsickness will stop? Since carsickness is a motion sickness and motion is registered in the ears....

Just random thoughts again. 

I sure hope Frosty is feeling much better by now.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you all for the ear advice! I had forgotten about ginger, so thank you for reminding me, fjm. BK, that's a good thought about the ear infections possibly causing carsickness! I sure hope he'll start feeling better in the car when his ears are totally healed.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

zooeysmom said:


> Twyla, that made me laugh. The sound is exactly like Madison's in Splash!
> 
> Mfmst, he is doing everything else normally. He is not your typical stoic dog, though. He seemed like the crybaby of the litter. One of his littermates' owners suggested ear pain from an ear infection. I think that could be it after looking in his right ear. I had just finished treating him from an ear infection he came home with
> 
> ...


poor baby - ear pain is so sharp it could have been that. I had another thought though - maybe when he screamed at the leaf - he decided he liked the way it sounded and that is why he is doing it? like a baby that likes to hear itself scream - lol hope all is well!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Pamela said:


> poor baby - ear pain is so sharp it could have been that. I had another thought though - maybe when he screamed at the leaf - he decided he liked the way it sounded and that is why he is doing it? like a baby that likes to hear itself scream - lol hope all is well!


I think the leaf was him being a little wimpy to the discomfort, Pam. But who knows what these little babies are thinking 

His ears look pretty good! He's off the ointment and yesterday I did a flush on all of the dogs.


----------

